
China levies anti-dumping tariffs on chemical imports from Taiwan, Malaysia, US - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/28/china-anti-dumping-tariffs-on-chemicals-from-taiwan-malaysia-us.html
======
n-gate
The article didn't mention this- how do they "justify" taxes on what is "their
own province"?

